# Water in roadster boot lid



## jnwright71 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi All,

I've had my mk3 roadster for coming up on 3 months and love it. However, I have a small(ish) issue. The car sat outside in the rain for a couple of days this week (it's normally a garage queen) and when I opened the boot I could hear water sloshing around and a reasonable amount ran out when the boot was fully open.

It doesn't leak into the boot area other than when boot is opened (sloshing water sounds like there is a good deal somewhere in the boot). I suspect this is in the the spoiler drip tray and that water is coming around the edges of the tray when the boot gets opened.

Has anyone else had this on a mk3 (I know of the issues on the mk1 and mk2) ? If so, is there a simple solution, other than sealing around the drip tray ?

Many thanks, James


----------



## jester225 (Jan 14, 2020)

Hi James,yes ive had this problem too this only happened when i parked mine on a slight incline of my drive,i also noticed that the 2 led number plate lights were bith misted up that was a couple of weeks ago,since then i got the water out of the boot lid by leaving it fully open for a long time and dried the lights with the wifes hairdryer,what ive also done is bought a car cap from halfords for when it stands for a length of time and this works,when the weather picks up i`ll have a serious look at this.


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

Had this. Was fixed under warranty. They insisted it was the number plate light unit. I disagreed. 
After two new units and many returns to the dealership they agreed to look at the spoiler tray. That's what it was...
The amount of water was embarrassing. Turns out the spoiler under tray was over tightened. The torque setting is incredibly low. The telltale signs are dimples around the tray - visible with the spoiler up.


----------



## jnwright71 (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback.

Has anyone sorted this without replacing the tray ? Potentially by sealing around the edges of the tray from the underside.


----------

